# Schweden Angelausrüstung ???



## toschi (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

eigentlich wollten wir heuer nochmal nach Norwegen, aber hat sich leider anders ergeben. Jetzt fahren wir nur nach Schweden. Ich habe da aber ein paar Fragen.

Welche Rute und Rolle würdet ihr empfehlen?

Welche Köder und Farbe ist vielversprechend?

Ich habe nämlich ein Problem, da ich nur Norwegenausrüstung besitze, und die meiner Meinung nach zu groß dimensioniert ist für Schweden, muss ich mir noch eine Ausrüstung anschaffen. Ich war noch nie in Schweden, mir wurde nur gesagt das wir auf Schweden fahren, und dass es hauptsächlich Hechte gibt wo wir hinfahren.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar gute Tipps geben.

Gruß
Toschi


----------



## larsman100 (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schweden Angelausrüstung ???*

Hallo toshi
Schweden ist groß  
Angelt Ihr im Meer, im Fluß oder in einem der großen Seen?


----------



## peter II (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schweden Angelausrüstung ???*



			
				toschi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> eigentlich wollten wir heuer nochmal nach Norwegen, aber hat sich leider anders ergeben. Jetzt fahren wir nur nach Schweden. Ich habe da aber ein paar Fragen.
> 
> ...





Hallo
was heisst hier "nur nach Schweden". Muss ja keiner hin oder wirst du gezwungen?! ;+


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schweden Angelausrüstung ???*

GEIL!!! SCHWEDEN!!! Mir persönlich is Schweden 1000 mal lieber als Norwegen 

Hecht? Klingt nach Süßwasser... Größere Seen?? Also Spinnfischen? 

Meine Empfehlung:
Alles an Kunstködern was es gibt fängt da auch!! Da es Sommer ist, würde ich auf Schwimmwobbler (Flachläufer) setzen, Größe so bis 15 cm. Twisterschwänze bringen auch immer gute Barsche!!

Vom Boot aus auch größere Wobbler (schleppen)

Aber mach doch mal genauere Angaben, wo Ihr fischt!?


----------



## Michel 61 (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schweden Angelausrüstung ???*

Vor 9 Jahren war ich zum ersten mal in Schweden weil es mit norwegen nicht mehr klappte. seitdem war ich nicht mehr in norwegen sondern jedes Jahr 2mal in Schweden.ich fische in den Ostseeschären nördlich von Loftahammar. Dort fängst du im Sommer im Tiefen Heringe und Barsch mit Heringspaternoster oder Barschhegene.die Heringe nehmen
auch die Hegene.Hechte,Barsche und Aale fängst du dicht an der Schilfkante.Meist ver-
läuft die Scharkante sehr dicht am Ufer,gleich neben dem Schilf stürzt die Tiefe auf über 10m ab.durch das klare Wasser ist die Scharkante mit bloßen Auge zu erkennen.
Wenn du dort mit Wobbler (im Sommer Flachläufer) schleppst oder spinnst und nichts
fängst würde ich an Deiner Stelle die gesamte angelausrüstung versenken.


----------



## toschi (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schweden Angelausrüstung ???*

Hi,

danke füe eure Antworten.

wir sind auf jedenfall auch in den Ostseeschären unterwegs, Ort kann ich nicht so genau sagen, da wir 3 Häuser zur Auswahl haben, und ich aufs buchen keinen Einfluß habe, dass macht jemand anderes aus der Gruppe.

Ich hab jetzt schon ein bisschen geschaut, aber ich weiß nicht was ich mir für eine Ausrüstung zulegen soll. Wie lange sollte die Rute sein, und welche Wurfgewichte? Oder weiß vielleicht einer ein sehr gutes Modell von irgendeinem Hersteller?

Habt ihr keine Tipps für mich? 

Gruß
Toschi


----------



## Oliver  Bonkamp (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schweden Angelausrüstung ???*

Moin,

wir waren vor drei Wochen in Schweden.

Vorweg: Je wärmer es wird, je weiter ziehen die Hechte ins Tiefe. Du brauchst also tieflaufende Wobbler. Allerdings haben wir beim Schleppen auptsächlich auf Blinker 40-45 Gramm gefangen.

Mein Tipp: Nur das Nötigste in Deutschland kaufen und den Rest nach Erkundung des Gewässers vor Ort kaufen. Die Köer sind teilweise sogar noch günstiger als in Deutschland.

Rute: 2,50-3 Meter Rute mit einem Wurfgewicht von bis zu 120 Gramm. Da beim Schleppen die Rute stark beansprucht wird und sich sehr biegt, ist ein so hohes Wurfgewicht sinnvoll. Habe es selbst mit einer 70 Gramm Rute versucht-  aussichtslos!

Rolle: Am besten eine kleine Multi, Stationäre gehen jedocht auch. Relativ große Rollen an Stationären, da die Beanspruchung auf den Bügel immens sind.

Schnur: Hatte helle Geflochtene mit. Ging nicht, da das Wasser sehr klar war und die Fisch die Schnur zu schnell wahrnehmen konnten. Also Monofile 35er.

Viel Erfolg und Petri Heil
Oliver


----------



## René F (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schweden Angelausrüstung ???*

Hi Toschi.
In den Schären werdet ihr wohl vom Boot aus angeln. 
ZUm Schleppen auf Hecht benutze ich eine 2,70 m Spinnrute mit 40-80 g Wurfgewicht. Es darf aber auch eine Nummer größer sein, da große (!) Wobbler angesagt sind, die beim Schleppen ordentlich Druck auf die Rute ausüben können. 
Außerdem habe ich immer eine leichtere Spinnrute (bis 40 g Wurfgewicht) dabei, um Fische, die sich bemerkbar machen, direkt mit einem Blinker anzuwerfen und für das Spinnfischen auf Barsch.

Und wie die anderen schon schrieben: Einmal Schweden, immer Schweden!!! In den Schären ist´s besonders schön!


----------



## toschi (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Schweden Angelausrüstung ???*

Hi,

ja wir fischen vom Boot aus!

Könnt ihr mir eine Rute und Rolle empfehlen? Mit welchen Kombinationen habt ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht? 

Schnur dachte ich an eine 0.20 Whiplash!

Welche Farben sind bei Wobblern empfehlenswert? Bei den Blinker wahrscheinlich nur gold uns silber, oder?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Danke im voraus

toschi


----------



## faChmann (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden Angelausrüstung ???*

DA kann man eigentlich alle kunst-köder gebrauchen,selbst der einfachste blinker kann da fängig sein . :z


----------



## Pilkman (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden Angelausrüstung ???*



			
				toschi schrieb:
			
		

> ... Schnur dachte ich an eine 0.20 Whiplash!



Toschi, wir sind doch nicht in Norwegen beim Angeln mit Naturködern in 200 Meter Tiefe an einer 30lbs-Ausrüstung...   ... die Schnur ist ziemlich dick und hat über 20kg Tragkraft.

Wenn Du unbedingt eine Geflochtene verwenden möchtest, würde ich auf jeden Fall zu einer dünneren Schnur raten. Mein Favorit bei Stationärrollen ist die gute alte Berkley Fireline und zwar hier in den Stärken 0,12mm, 0,15mm und 0,17mm und 0,20mm. Für Deinen Zweck wäre wahrscheinlich die 0,15er mit knapp 8kg oder die 0,17er mit 10kg Tragkraft am besten. Davor würde ich aber einen monofilen Dämpfer von ca. 5 Metern Länge anknüppern. 

Ansonsten wurden doch schon gute Tipps gegeben. Ruten zwischen 2,40m und 2,70m zum Schleppen, Wurfgewicht um die 100 Gramm. Zum Blinkern und Spinnen eine um die 2,70m mit ca. 60-80 Gramm Wurfgewicht und eine leichtere für Barsch&Co. Halt eine ähnliche Ausrüstung, wie Du sie hier auch im Süßwasse auf Hecht und Konsorten verwenden würdest.


----------



## toschi (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden Angelausrüstung ???*

danke für die antworten.

Ich habe mir schon ein paar ruten angeschaut. Was haltet ihr von der Shimano Diaflash EX Spinning 300XH?

Als Rolle würde mir diese zusagen. Shimano TWIN POWER XT-RA?

Was haltet ihr von dieser Kombination?

Oder könnt ihr mir andere ruten nennen?


*Gruß*
*toschi*


----------



## Pits Angelreise (2. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden Angelausrüstung ???*

Hej Freunde Schwedens #6 

habe Eure Beiträge mit Interesse gelesen. Bin aber dann doch stutzig geworden als ich ein paar mal "Schleppfischen" in Verbindung mit dem Schwedischen Schärengarten gelesen habe.  - *Schleppfischen ist im Schärengarten streng verboten* - Achtung, bei einer Kontrolle werden alle Angelgeräte eingezogen + Geldstrafe!!! Verwechselt aber nicht den Schärengarten mit der Schärenküste, dort ist es erlaubt. 

 Grüße Pit


----------



## Pits Angelreise (2. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden Angelausrüstung ???*

Möchte auch noch was zum Thema schreiben!! 
Was "Pilkmann" schreibt stimmt bei mir von A bis Z, den monofilen "Dämpfer" verwende ich allerdings nicht! Schließe mich daher seiner Meinung an! #6 
Grüße Pit


----------



## HUMPEN (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden Angelausrüstung ???*

1. Fragt den Vermieter , wo zur Zeit der Hecht steht. Sollte es nicht wärmer werden, stehen die Chancen gut, um noch im Flachen ( in Buchten und über Plateaus) zum Erfolg zu kommen.

2. Köder: Gummifische 15 cm blau weiß sind immer richtig! Leichte und schwere Jigköpfe und dann bist Du für alle Tiefen präpariert. Proboier die mal von Mann´s! Spinner sollten auch dabei sein. Größe 4 und 5, Farbe silber, kupfer und orange sind gut!

3. Nicht schleppen ( wie geschrieben, meistens verboten) sondern werfen, was das Zeug hält! Nicht die Buchten schaumig werfen, sindern öfters den Platz wechseln.

4. 12-16er Geflochtene reichen dicke aus! Wirft sich besser!

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Pilkman (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden Angelausrüstung ???*

@ Toschi

Die Shimano Diaflash XH ist schon ´ne echte Sahnerute, mit der Du eigentlich zur Not sowohl das Schleppen als auch das schwere Blinkern etc. auf die Hechte abdecken kannst. Für´s Boot sind die 3m zwar bald ein bißchen lang - 2,70m sind bei mir auf dem Boot eher die max. Länge - aber vielleicht möchtest Du die Rute ja auch mal anders einsetzen. Die wäre z.B. auch nicht übel für das leichte Pilken. 

Eine gute Emfehlung in der Preisklasse wäre auch noch die Sportex Black Arrow in 2,70m und einem WG von 40-80 Gramm. Bekommst Du auch für ca. 140 Euro.

Zur Rolle: Die Twinpower ist sicherlich keine schlechte Entscheidung, aber es handelt sich bei diesem Modell um eine Heckbremsrolle. Ich bin generell nicht gerade ein Fan von Heckbremsrollen und würde Dir daher eher z.B. zu der neuen Shimano Technium 4000 FA mit einer Frontbremse raten. Die gibt es im Top Shop gerade im Angebot für unter 100 Euronen. Eine gute Wahl im bezahlbaren Stationärrollenbereich.

PS: Hol Dir auf jeden Fall noch eine leichte Spinnausrüstung mit einer Rute mit einem Wurfgewicht von um die 30 Gramm und einer kleineren Stationären wie z.B. der Shimano Technium 2500 FA. Denn mit der schweren Spinnrute den Barschen auf den Leib rücken, macht keinen großen Sinn und Du läßt Dir viel Spaß durch die Lappen gehen... :m

PPS: Wie gesagt, Schnurempfehlung für die schwere Rute eine 0,15er Fireline und für die leichte Spinnrute eine 0,12er Fireline. Ich bevorzuge hier die gut sichtbare Variante in FLAME GREEN und habe wie gesagt einen monofilen Dämpfer von mindestens 2 Metern vorgeschaltet. Ist aber vielleicht auch Geschmackssache und nicht unbedingt nötig, wie Pit´s Posting zeigt... #h


----------



## toschi (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden Angelausrüstung ???*

Danke für die Tips!


Ich bin mir auf jedenfall schon sicher bei der Schnur, ich mach mir die Fireline drauf weils sie sich einfach gut werfen lässt.

Bei der Rute bin ich noch unschlüssig. Was haltet ihr von folgender Denkweise:

Ich kaufe mir die Diaflash in 3 metern länge und einen Wurfgewicht von 20 - 50 gr. Mit dieser Rute kann ich Spinnern, Blinkern, Wobblern und auch mal einen Köderfisch werfen. Was ich damit sagen will ist, das ich mit dieser Rute eigentlich die wichtigsten Angeltechniken abdecke! Wenn ich mir die Rute mit 50 - 100gr nimm dann kann ich wahrscheinlich nicht richtig spinnern damit weils sie zu hart ist. Ich schätze mal das man mit der 20 - 50 er auch leicht noch 80 gr dranhängen kann!

Was haltet ihr von dieser Ausführung?


----------



## Onkel Petrus (15. Juli 2004)

*Schweden - Hilfe, habe Fragen!*

:v Eure Antworten haben mir auch geholfen, ich hätte eine ähnliche Frage gehabt. Eine Frage hab ich aber dennoch:

Wie ist das mit dem Campen in Schweden? Immer noch in der Natur erlaubt, aber jeden Tag woanders? Geht auch vom Ufer in Schweden was? Danke für Eure Antworten.
 Gruß OP:s :a :s :a :s :a +#h =#a und#v


----------



## HUMPEN (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden Angelausrüstung ???*



> Geht auch vom Ufer in Schweden was?



Eher Nö, denn die Ufer sind entweder stark mit Bäumen/Büschen bewachsen oder von dichten Schilfgüteln gesäumt. Boot sollte schon sein!



> Ich kaufe mir die Diaflash in 3 metern länge und einen Wurfgewicht von 20 - 50 gr. Mit dieser Rute kann ich Spinnern, Blinkern, Wobblern und auch mal einen Köderfisch werfen. Was ich damit sagen will ist, das ich mit dieser Rute eigentlich die wichtigsten Angeltechniken abdecke! Wenn ich mir die Rute mit 50 - 100gr nimm dann kann ich wahrscheinlich nicht richtig spinnern damit weils sie zu hart ist. Ich schätze mal das man mit der 20 - 50 er auch leicht noch 80 gr dranhängen kann!



Grundsätzlich gut, aber 2,70 M reichen fürs Boot. Denke an ordentliches Rückrat, denn die Hechte verschwinden schon mal im Kraut oder Schilf. Dann heißt es Druck ausüben. Ich fische mit einer Sportex Tubo Spin. WG 50 G, aber die hat Power, auch über 50G. Mit leichteren Ruten habe ich keine gute Erfahrungen im "Ernstfall" !  

Rolle: Zum Spinnangeln bei über 100 Würfen am Tag nur das Beste: Ich fische ABU Souverän, die Penn Slammer ist aber das Nonplusultra! Werd ich mir zulegen!  #v


----------



## Onkel Petrus (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schweden Angelausrüstung ???*

Penn Slammer? Na, wenn Du das sagst, dann werd ich mir die im Fachhandel mal zeigen lassen.


----------



## ober (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schweden Angelausrüstung ???*



Pits Angelreise schrieb:


> Hej Freunde Schwedens #6
> 
> habe Eure Beiträge mit Interesse gelesen. Bin aber dann doch stutzig geworden als ich ein paar mal "Schleppfischen" in Verbindung mit dem Schwedischen Schärengarten gelesen habe.  - *Schleppfischen ist im Schärengarten streng verboten* - Achtung, bei einer Kontrolle werden alle Angelgeräte eingezogen + Geldstrafe!!! Verwechselt aber nicht den Schärengarten mit der Schärenküste, dort ist es erlaubt.
> 
> Grüße Pit


Hallo, wir fahren im Juli nach Oskarshamn. Nun schreibst Du, schleppen im Schärengarten ist verboten, an der Schärenküste erlaubt. Wo genau ist der Unterschied zwischen Schärenküste und Schärengarten?
Ich hab in Erkunde nicht aufgepasst....
Gruß
Peter


----------



## SteVe7 (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schweden Angelausrüstung ???*



Pilkman schrieb:


> @ Toschi
> 
> Die Shimano Diaflash XH ist schon ´ne echte Sahnerute, mit der Du eigentlich zur Not sowohl das Schleppen als auch das schwere Blinkern etc. auf die Hechte abdecken kannst. Für´s Boot sind die 3m zwar bald ein bißchen lang - 2,70m sind bei mir auf dem Boot eher die max. Länge - aber vielleicht möchtest Du die Rute ja auch mal anders einsetzen. Die wäre z.B. auch nicht übel für das leichte Pilken.
> 
> ...



Kannst du mir mal n Link vom Top Shop geben?
Find den bei google ned.


----------

